

Hacker News Headline Generator - jbenz
http://www.blarworld.net/hackernewsgen.html

======
jbenz
A buddy of mine created this bad boy for us all to enjoy. Hopefully you don't
find it too mean-spirited; it's all in good fun.

Also worth checking out: his "tech article comment generator" at
blarworld.net.

~~~
mortenjorck
I appreciate that it's meant in fun, but it does beg the uncomfortable
question: Have we become so predictable?

~~~
jff
Yes.

------
tvon
"A fully functional Death Star in 5 lines of WebGL"

Good stuff.

~~~
sketerpot
Lisp can do it in two:

    
    
        (with-sufficient-macrology
           (make-generic-star :type 'death))

~~~
MindTwister
Python can do it in one

    
    
        from past import deathstar

------
joshkaufman
Funny: "Ask HN: Am I crazy to attempt to understand common sense?"

Sad: "Ask HN: Should my company make unmarketable products?" and "Ask HN: How
do you program vaporware?"

Accurate: "Ask HN: Does my startup need to try to market to potential
customers?"

------
icey
This thing is psychic. It gave me a headline for a project I started working
on this weekend!

~~~
lucifer
All that time for 9 lines of F#?

------
pierrefar
I can't wait for "Hacker News Headline Generator in 3 lines of Erlang"

------
bugs
It really needs to add things like:

How a kid/student made $20 million (mixergy interview)

or

How AMAZING BUSINESS was made with only $3.50.

------
albertsun
Let me guess: A markov chain based text generator trained on a set of HN
headlines from before.

Something else?

~~~
riklomas
Check out the source, it's randomly generated Javascript

~~~
eru
Of course the Markov-chain approach would also be worth trying.

------
redmage
"How I turned coding unicorn picture technology into a $12 million a year
business"

Bonus points for madness!

~~~
ryanelkins
Interesting since I got "Ask HN: Does my startup need to steal unicorn picture
technology?" followed up with "Review my startup:
www.makeunicornpicturetechnology.org". Looks like that unicorn picture
technology making guy finally hit the big time.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
It's a little-known fact, but lisp-driven unicorn picture technology is going
to be the main driver of Web 4.0

Damn, I think I could make an HN _comment_ generator.

------
joshkaufman
Classic: "How I turned stealing pointless iPhone apps into a $12 million a
year business"

------
jaxc
"How I turned hating on unmarketable products into a $10 million a year
business"

------
vijaydev
"A Facebook clone in 9 lines of CSS" :-)

------
nek
"A '93 Ford Taurus in 8 lines of Megan-Fox-picture"

Hahaha

~~~
mambodog
"A fully functional POSIX-compliant 64-bit multitasking operating system in 12
lines of Javascript"

------
samd
Now someone needs to make a blog post generator to go along with the
headlines.

------
DanielBMarkham
"A fully functional POSIX-compliant 64-bit multitasking operating system in 14
lines of CSS"

That I'd pay to see.

------
fs111
"Ask HN: Who here actually trys to market unmarketable products?" lol

------
twism
"Review my startup: www.hackunmarketableproducts.com"

------
syl
"Ask HN: Does my startup need to make common sense?"

------
tomwans
An Amazon clone in 9 lines of Megan-Fox-picture

------
tomwans
A Twitter clone in 13 lines of CSS

------
100k
I enjoyed "An Amazon clone in 14 lines of Clojure" -- that would be something
to see.

------
peterwwillis
s/^.+(?= Generator)/Spam Subject/

